# USE Flag mit %* gekennzeichnet?

## Tinitus

Hallo,

was bedeutet diese Ausgabe:

```
media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.9999_p284 [1.1.16.3-r1] USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa dts dvd%* flac gnome gtk ipv6 jack mad mng musepack nls opengl samba sdl theora truetype v4l vcd vdpau%* vdr vorbis wavpack xcb xinerama xv (-altivec) (-arts) -debug% -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -modplug* -oss -pulseaudio (-real) -speex (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xvmc (-css%*) (-vis%)" 0 kB [1=>2]

```

Also einmal das % und der Stern* z.B. hinter vdpau

und die Angabe:

[1=>2] hinter der Ausgabe?

Danke 

G.R.

----------

## ScytheMan

der stern bedeutet, das Useflag wird aktiviert oder deaktiviert (im Vergleich zur vorher installierten Version)

schau mal in deine komplette ausgabe, das  [1=>2] bedeutet es wird eine version von einem anderen overlay installiert.

----------

## Josef.95

Bei sowas sollte auch ein Blick in die Man Page hilfreich sein, zb

man emerge 

```
             Symbol   Location    Meaning

              ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

              -        prefix      not enabled (either disabled or removed)

              *        suffix      transition to or from the enabled state

              %        suffix      newly added or removed

              ()       circumfix   forced, masked, or removed
```

----------

